# Noise pollution



## Nightfish (2 mo ago)

Hi all,
I am currently retired and living in the Philippines for the last 1.5 years. Life is good except for the endless barking dogs, day and night. 
So, I am considering other options - are barking dogs and screaming kids a problem in Thailand where there are decent services (internet main concern)? 
Thanks


----------

